# Brexit



## Alessandra (26 Febbraio 2016)

Brexit. ...sto cercando di capire come e quanto potrebbe danneggiarmi se, al prossimo referendum,  il uk esce. 
Non ci sopportano più...


----------



## brenin (26 Febbraio 2016)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Brexit. ...sto cercando di capire come e quanto potrebbe danneggiarmi se, al prossimo referendum,  il uk esce.
> Non ci sopportano più...


Penso che sarebbe un brutto colpo per loro... in particolar modo per la City e,non da ultimo,per le ripercussioni commerciali devanti dall'uscita dallo spazio Ue. C'è un articolo interessante sul Corriere di oggi al proposito.... due colleghi inglesi prevedono  " big waves on the Channel "....
qui : http://www.corriere.it/opinioni/16_...re-d94652d8-dbfb-11e5-b9ca-09e1837d908b.shtml

trovi l'articolo. 
Sopportare gli inglesi,per esperienza personale ( anche lavorativa ) non è facile....


----------



## Alessandra (26 Febbraio 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Penso che sarebbe un brutto colpo per loro... in particolar modo per la City e,non da ultimo,per le ripercussioni commerciali devanti dall'uscita dallo spazio Ue. C'è un articolo interessante sul Corriere di oggi al proposito.... due colleghi inglesi prevedono  " big waves on the Channel "....
> qui : http://www.corriere.it/opinioni/16_...re-d94652d8-dbfb-11e5-b9ca-09e1837d908b.shtml
> 
> trovi l'articolo.
> Sopportare gli inglesi,per esperienza personale ( anche lavorativa ) non è facile....


Grazie. Ho letto.
Ho trovato anche altri articoli interessanti.  L'europa sta prendendo precauzioni e sta spostando il centro della finanza dalla city ad altre città europee. 

Nella city hanno ben chiaro il danno economico  (credo)....ma non è lo stesso per l'inglese medio  (tipo I miei colleghi ) che pensano che se la sanita' fa schifo e il welfare sociale imploso è anche colpa degli stranieri.  Questo è il messaggio che passa. 
Mi chiedo. ...io...italiana,  che entro qui con la carta d'identita'...che lavoro senza bisogno di visa e varie. ...cosa cambiera' per me....e per quelle altre migliaia di persone. ...fuggite in massa dai paesi piegati dalla crisi. ...


----------



## Alessandra (26 Febbraio 2016)

*Brenin*



brenin ha detto:


> Penso che sarebbe un brutto colpo per loro... in particolar modo per la City e,non da ultimo,per le ripercussioni commerciali devanti dall'uscita dallo spazio Ue. C'è un articolo interessante sul Corriere di oggi al proposito.... due colleghi inglesi prevedono  " big waves on the Channel "....
> qui : http://www.corriere.it/opinioni/16_...re-d94652d8-dbfb-11e5-b9ca-09e1837d908b.shtml
> 
> trovi l'articolo.
> Sopportare gli inglesi,per esperienza personale ( anche lavorativa ) non è facile....


Ahaha è vero.
Allora non sono l'unica a pensare che ci vuole taaaanta pazienza con loro. ....
Quante volte mi fanno innervosire tante cose  (tipo il non sapersela sbrigare quando si esce da una procedura standard. ..grrr) e quante volte questo nervosismo me lo devo ingoiare intero. ..perchè guai a perdere la falsa cortesia. ...


----------



## brenin (26 Febbraio 2016)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Grazie. Ho letto.
> Ho trovato anche altri articoli interessanti.  L'europa sta prendendo precauzioni e sta spostando il centro della finanza dalla city ad altre città europee.
> 
> Nella city hanno ben chiaro il danno economico  (credo)....ma non è lo stesso per l'inglese medio  (tipo I miei colleghi ) che pensano che se la sanita' fa schifo e il welfare sociale imploso è anche colpa degli stranieri.  Questo è il messaggio che passa.
> Mi chiedo. ...io...italiana,  che entro qui con la carta d'identita'...che lavoro senza bisogno di visa e varie. ...cosa cambiera' per me....e per quelle altre migliaia di persone. ...fuggite in massa dai paesi piegati dalla crisi. ...


Posso solo dirti cosa penso io.... parto dal presupposto che :
- gli inglesi non sono "stupidi" da licenziare un valido collaboratore ( ancor più se costa meno di un british e rende molto di più ) che paga le tasse con annessi e connessi;
- inasprimenti nei confronti dei lavoratori UE innescherebbero una serie di ritorsioni non da poco con il Regno Unito,per cui penso debbano muoversi con i cosiddetti "piedi di piombo " ;
- sai meglio di me quanto "pesa" la City sul Pil inglese.... il danno economico sarebbe devastante per la fragile ( checchè ne pensi il bizzarro Lord Mayor di Londra ) economia anglosassone....
- altre piazze finanziarie europee ( francesi in primis ) sono già pronte a fare ponti d'oro pur di soppiantare Londra.
Non so qual'è la tua occupazione,che contratto hai,però io,al tuo posto,sarei tranquillo.


----------



## brenin (26 Febbraio 2016)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Ahaha è vero.
> Allora non sono l'unica a pensare che ci vuole taaaanta pazienza con loro. ....
> Quante volte mi fanno innervosire tante cose  (tipo il non sapersela sbrigare quando si esce da una procedura standard. ..grrr) e quante volte questo nervosismo me lo devo ingoiare intero. ..perchè guai a perdere la falsa cortesia. ...


Dall'esperienza che feci tanto tempo fa,posso dirti che i miei colleghi non si ammazzavano di lavoro.... iniziativa zero,elasticità mentale men che meno.... spocchia ( poi svanita dopo alcuni propedeutici 4ck.... ). C'è voluto tanto tempo per essere considerato un vero "white collar", ne è valsa però la pena. Importante non prendersela,restare calmi ( anche se dentro ci si sente un vulcano ) e ribattere nei dovuti modi, e soprattutto scrivere sempre quando qualcosa non va o si rilevano anomalie andamentali ( verba volant,ma dopo qualche pinta addirittura svaniscono.... ).


----------



## Alessandra (26 Febbraio 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Posso solo dirti cosa penso io.... parto dal presupposto che :
> - gli inglesi non sono "stupidi" da licenziare un valido collaboratore ( ancor più se costa meno di un british e rende molto di più ) che paga le tasse con annessi e connessi;
> - inasprimenti nei confronti dei lavoratori UE innescherebbero una serie di ritorsioni non da poco con il Regno Unito,per cui penso debbano muoversi con i cosiddetti "piedi di piombo " ;
> - sai meglio di me quanto "pesa" la City sul Pil inglese.... il danno economico sarebbe devastante per la fragile ( checchè ne pensi il bizzarro Lord Mayor di Londra ) economia anglosassone....
> ...


Sono d'accordo. Senza l'europa sarebbero fregati. 
Il regno unito senza londra sarebbe un paese con poca importanza  (secondo me), e a londra I grandi mercati sono la finanza e l'edilizia  (e anche nel secondo,  va a gonfie vele grazie agli stranieri.  Ne sono convinta ).

Io non ho problemi al momento.  Lavoro in una azienda privata e sono con contratto permanente.  In più sono brava e costo meno di un inglese (....ecco. ...appunto!)



Peró conto di cambiare appena ricevo l'autorizzazione. ... (e sto aspettando il processo burocratico)....
Vorrei fare application per lavorare in nhs come clinician. ...
Non vorrei essere....discriminata.  è questo il mio obiettivo,  quello a cui sto mirando da molto tempo. ...e il processo per arrivarci non è stato facile e non è ancora finito. ...
Non vorrei ritrovarmi. ...sabotata. ..nel momento in cui potrei coronare il mio sogno professionale. ...


----------



## Alessandra (26 Febbraio 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Dall'esperienza che feci tanto tempo fa,posso dirti che i miei colleghi non si ammazzavano di lavoro.... iniziativa zero,elasticità mentale men che meno.... spocchia ( poi svanita dopo alcuni propedeutici 4ck.... ). C'è voluto tanto tempo per essere considerato un vero "white collar", ne è valsa però la pena. Importante non prendersela,restare calmi ( anche se dentro ci si sente un vulcano ) e ribattere nei dovuti modi, e soprattutto scrivere sempre quando qualcosa non va o si rilevano anomalie andamentali ( verba volant,ma dopo qualche pinta addirittura svaniscono.... ).


Hai detto in poche parole quello che vedo ovunque. 
Fanno il minimo richiesto dagli standard per evitare ol licenziamento,  zero elasticita' e zero iniziativa. 

E sono ben pagati. 
Gli stranieri difficilmente accedono....devono faticare di più per diventare white collar come loro. ..hai detto bene. ...


----------



## brenin (26 Febbraio 2016)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo. Senza l'europa sarebbero fregati.
> Il regno unito senza londra sarebbe un paese con poca importanza  (secondo me), e a londra *I grandi mercati sono la finanza e l'edilizia  *(*e anche nel secondo,  va a gonfie vele grazie agli stranieri*.  Ne sono convinta ).
> 
> Io non ho problemi al momento.  Lavoro in una azienda privata e sono con contratto permanente.  In più sono brava e costo meno di un inglese (....ecco. ...appunto!)
> ...


Assolutamente vero.... tra l'altro,a livello di edilizia,i prezzi hanno raggiunto livelli tali da essere assolutamente sproporzionati ( con il pericolo di una bolla immobiliare non tanto remoto,vedasi Svezia ). Dubito che tu e gli altri lavoratori stranieri veniate sabotati,non lo ritengo plausibile perchè correrebbero il rischio di una class action da miliardi di sterline ( e tu sai meglio di me quanto sono "sensibili" al denaro... ) oltre a tutto quello scritto in precedenza.


----------



## perplesso (26 Febbraio 2016)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Brexit. ...sto cercando di capire come e quanto potrebbe danneggiarmi se, al prossimo referendum,  il uk esce.
> Non ci sopportano più...


anche senza il Brexit.   Cameron ha ottenuto che pur restando nell'UE, loro possono in pratica fare come gli pare.

ovviamente in caso di Brexit il cappio si stringerebbe maggiormente anche per i cittadini UE non in possesso dei requisiti per la cittadinanza britannica.

ma la cosa man mano si estenderà anche ad altri paesi, quindi fossi in te prederei già adesso in seria considerazione di andare in un altro paese nel breve e valutare se esiste una qualche possibilità per te di rientrare in Italia nel medio periodo.

altrimenti Nordamerica, Australia o Far East, come dicono quelli che ne sanno.


----------



## perplesso (26 Febbraio 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Dall'esperienza che feci tanto tempo fa,posso dirti che i miei colleghi non si ammazzavano di lavoro.... iniziativa zero,elasticità mentale men che meno.... spocchia ( poi svanita dopo alcuni propedeutici 4ck.... ). C'è voluto tanto tempo per essere considerato un vero "white collar", ne è valsa però la pena. Importante non prendersela,restare calmi ( anche se dentro ci si sente un vulcano ) e ribattere nei dovuti modi, e soprattutto scrivere sempre quando qualcosa non va o si rilevano anomalie andamentali ( verba volant,ma dopo qualche pinta addirittura svaniscono.... ).


Parigi come piazza finanziaria non sarebbe mai sovrapponibile alla City.  non foss'altro perchè il francese è finanziariamente un diasletto irrilevante.
semmai è Francoforte che potrebbe maggiormente giovarsene.

non credo proprio che Londra risentirebbe più tanto di un distacco.   loro hanno sempre il Commonwealth e ottimi legami con i paesi BRICS.     si riassettano molto più velocemente di quanto noi non riusciamo ad immaginare.

il vero pericolo del Brexit è che riesca.   se riesce, anche i paesi del Patto di Visegrad e la Grecia potrebbero decidere di uscire.   e a quel punto l'effetto domino porterebbe al collasso dell'UE in tempi rapidi.

cosa che non vedo come un male.


----------



## Alessandra (26 Febbraio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> anche senza il Brexit.   Cameron ha ottenuto che pur restando nell'UE, loro possono in pratica fare come gli pare.
> 
> ovviamente in caso di Brexit il cappio si stringerebbe maggiormente anche per i cittadini UE non in possesso dei requisiti per la cittadinanza britannica.
> 
> ...


Ma stai scherzando? 
Hai idea cosa significhi integrarsi in un Paese e conoscerlo?  
E pensi davvero che gli US e il Canada o peggio ancora,  l'Australia siano la soluzione? 
Ho guardato tutto e li' non riconoscono neanche la mia qualifica.  Dovrei tornare all'università  (per americani e Australiani)....cosa non plausible perché non ho soldi e zero aiuti. 

Che poi....se Trump vince le elezioni. ...ci troveremo noi gli immigrati americani in europa ...!!!


----------



## perplesso (26 Febbraio 2016)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Ma stai scherzando?
> Hai idea cosa significhi integrarsi in un Paese e conoscerlo?
> E pensi davvero che gli US e il Canada o peggio ancora,  l'Australia siano la soluzione?
> Ho guardato tutto e li' non riconoscono neanche la mia qualifica.  Dovrei tornare all'università  (per americani e Australiani)....cosa non plausible perché non ho soldi e zero aiuti.
> ...


non credo che Trump vincerà.   anche se dopo Obama tutto può essere.

ho idea che integrarsi sia una cosa che richiede generazioni e non è detto ugualmente, basta osservare cosa è successo in Francia nel 2015.

ho idea che dopo l'illusione del multiculturalismo ci sarà un'ondata uguale e contraria.  per questo sarebbe da informarsi riguardo la tua possibilità di prendere la cittadinanza.

se altrove non riconoscono la tua qualifica e temi che nel medio termine ci possa essere una stretta verso i non britannici, io penserei a mettermi in proprio e a capire se esiste un posto abbastanza compatibile con quello che vuoi tu.


Detto questo, continuo a credere poco al Brexit, anche se per motivi diversi da quelli esposti da Brenin


----------



## brenin (26 Febbraio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> Parigi come piazza finanziaria non sarebbe mai sovrapponibile alla City.  non foss'altro perchè il francese è finanziariamente un diasletto irrilevante.
> semmai è Francoforte che potrebbe maggiormente giovarsene.
> 
> non credo proprio che Londra risentirebbe più tanto di un distacco.   loro hanno sempre il Commonwealth e ottimi legami con i paesi BRICS.     si riassettano molto più velocemente di quanto noi non riusciamo ad immaginare.
> ...


Parlando di finanza.... Parigi è pronta a fare ponti d'oro sulle transazioni finanziarie,Francoforte sicuramente non si farà scappare l'occasione.... Io parto,per la modesta esperienza che ho,da un concetto :
- il denaro non "dorme" mai, nel senso che è sempre attirato da piazze che "costino poco " a livello impositivo ( basti pensare ai miliardi di dollari ed euro trasferiti dagli oligarchi russi,punta di un iceberg le cui dimensioni non sono nemmeno lontanamente immaginabili );
- l'economia britannica, depurata dagli introiti della City,ne riceverebbe un danno non da poco atteso che il loro sistema bancario ( Barclays e Rbs tanto per non fare nomi ) ha avuto bisogno di sostanziosi appoggi finanziari per mantenere una certa "credibilità" e contenere i tagli in alcune decine di migliaia di posti di lavoro;
- alle piazze da te citate si potrebbe aggiungere anche i mercati orientali....
che dire,le decisioni prese "con la pancia" sono sempre pericolose... staremo a vedere.


----------



## perplesso (26 Febbraio 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Parlando di finanza.... Parigi è pronta a fare ponti d'oro sulle transazioni finanziarie,Francoforte sicuramente non si farà scappare l'occasione.... Io parto,per la modesta esperienza che ho,da un concetto :
> - il denaro non "dorme" mai, nel senso che è sempre attirato da piazze che "costino poco " a livello impositivo ( basti pensare ai miliardi di dollari ed euro trasferiti dagli oligarchi russi,punta di un iceberg le cui dimensioni non sono nemmeno lontanamente immaginabili );
> - l'economia britannica, depurata dagli introiti della City,ne riceverebbe un danno non da poco atteso che il loro sistema bancario ( Barclays e Rbs tanto per non fare nomi ) ha avuto bisogno di sostanziosi appoggi finanziari per mantenere una certa "credibilità" e contenere i tagli in alcune decine di migliaia di posti di lavoro;
> - alle piazze da te citate si potrebbe aggiungere anche i mercati orientali....
> che dire,le decisioni prese "con la pancia" sono sempre pericolose... staremo a vedere.


che Parigi sia pronta a fare ponti d'oro non ne dubito, proprio perchè è una piazza secondaria. se poi nel 2017 si liberano di Hollande e dei socialisti, potrebbero davvero offrire condizioni interessanti.

ma i francesi sono quelli che traducono computer e software in francese, questo li frega.


è molto più probabile che possa essere Francoforte a dragare investitori, ma non più di tanto.    perchè anche la Germania è alquanto provinciale.

Semmai posso concordare che Tokyo, Singapore e Seoul potrebbero fare il colpo, ma in quel caso sarebbe tutta l'Europa a finire marginalizzata, non solo Londra.


----------



## Nobody (26 Febbraio 2016)

Qualunque presidente americano (tranne pochissime eccezioni) ha fatto ciò che voleva l'establishment che l'ha fatto arrivare lì. Trump o la Clinton non faranno eccezioni. Forse Trump è meno manovrabile, o almeno così è percepito da molti elettori repubblicani.


----------



## brenin (26 Febbraio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> che Parigi sia pronta a fare ponti d'oro non ne dubito, proprio perchè è una piazza secondaria. se poi nel 2017 si liberano di Hollande e dei socialisti, potrebbero davvero offrire condizioni interessanti.
> 
> ma i francesi sono quelli che traducono computer e software in francese, questo li frega.
> 
> ...


Lo scenario non è dei migliori.... e sentendo i candidati americani alla presidenziali rimango stupefatto.... salvo che il presidente eletto non finisca come un' "anatra zoppa "... il che renderebbe ancor più caotica la situazione.


----------



## brenin (26 Febbraio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Qualunque presidente americano (tranne pochissime eccezioni) ha fatto ciò che voleva l'establishment che l'ha fatto arrivare lì. Trump o la Clinton non faranno eccezioni. Forse Trump è meno manovrabile, o almeno così è percepito da molti elettori repubblicani.


Entrambi sono scartine.... uno è decisamente "bizzarro".... lady Clinton ricattabile....


----------



## perplesso (26 Febbraio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Qualunque presidente americano (tranne pochissime eccezioni) ha fatto ciò che voleva l'establishment che l'ha fatto arrivare lì. Trump o la Clinton non faranno eccezioni. Forse Trump è meno manovrabile, o almeno così è percepito da molti elettori repubblicani.





brenin ha detto:


> Entrambi sono scartine.... uno è decisamente "bizzarro".... lady Clinton ricattabile....


La Clinton è dichiaratamente la prosecuzione dell'attuale amministrazione.

le possibilità di successo del candidato repubblicano stanno proprio nel rifiuto da parte degli elettori della dottrina tenuta da questa amministrazione.

io spero ancora in un successo di Ted Cruz nelle primarie GOP.   ma forse Trump è l'unico che ha la forza economica e mediatica di contrastare la Clinton.   anche se lui mi piace zero.

martedì ne sapremo di più sicuramente.


----------



## perplesso (26 Febbraio 2016)

Tornando a bomba alla domanda di Alessandra, resto dell'idea che o uno si premunisce con il passaporto britannico oppure nessuno può dare certezze per il futuro.

sicuramente il trend è verso una maggiore difesa dell'identità nazionale, cosa in sè buona e giusta,ma siccome a noi interessa più la nostra Alessandra che la bontà e la giustizia, confidiamo nel pragmatismo anglosassone.

non buttano fuori i cavalli vincenti, di solito.


----------



## brenin (26 Febbraio 2016)

aggiungo un aspetto importante, che i due candidati ben si guardano di affrontare... ovvero il problema Cina.... che ha in portafoglio ca. 1300 miliardi di dollari in titoli di stato dello zio Sam....
qui : http://www.ilsole24ore.com/art/comm...nd-usa-072158.shtml?uuid=ACAtIwt&refresh_ce=1

c'è un articolo interessante. Penso che i cinesi li tengano per le p..le , tutto il resto sono chiacchiere.


----------



## brenin (26 Febbraio 2016)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Ma stai scherzando?
> Hai idea cosa significhi integrarsi in un Paese e conoscerlo?
> E pensi davvero che gli US e il Canada o peggio ancora,  l'Australia siano la soluzione?
> Ho guardato tutto e li' non riconoscono neanche la mia qualifica.  Dovrei tornare all'università  (per americani e Australiani)....cosa non plausible perché non ho soldi e zero aiuti.
> ...


Don't worry, andrà tutto bene. Pensa positivo e non fasciarti la testa che non ce ne sarà bisogno.


----------



## Alessandra (26 Febbraio 2016)

Dopo posto gli articoli che ho trovato  su brexit. 
Ora devo scappare 


P.s. l'avete vista la compagna imbarazzante di Trump?  Quella con le ragazzine /bambine che ballano. ..??
Questo è più pericoloso di Bush....confido nella saggezza degli americani al voto


----------



## perplesso (26 Febbraio 2016)

Bush jr è stato un buon presidente, con diversi errori sul finire del secondo mandato.

Trump mi piace zero, ma peggio di Obama davvero può esserci solo la Clinton.

temo che gli americani a novembre sceglieranno male in ogni caso.


----------



## Spot (26 Febbraio 2016)

Grazie del 3d ale. Poi vi leggo bene, è da qualche gg che cerco di capire quali possono essere le conseguenze..


----------



## perplesso (26 Febbraio 2016)

proviamo anche a ruotare la prospettiva.    domandiamoci perchè i britannici non sopportano più la presenza allogena.

potrebbe aiutarci a capire quali potranno essere le conseguenze sia del recente accordo anti-Brexit sia di un ipotetico Brexit.


----------



## Alessandra (27 Febbraio 2016)

Ieri sera. Aperitivo con un english man in quel di notting hill. Si parlava anche di questo. 

Lavora in una azienda e si occupa di ricerca del mercato  (o qualcosa di simile) e va spesso negli USA per lavoro. 

Mi diceva che il 25 per cento del personale dell'azienda è formato da europei  (mi fa sempre strano sentire che parlano di noi come europei. ...come se loro non lo fossero. ...nella carta geografica il uk è nel continente europa ) e il resto è British.  
Per europei intendeva italiani,  francesi e spagnoli.  Diceva che ogni anno ne vengono comunque assunti tanti. 

Lui non crede che chi è dentro debba mollare tutto all'improvviso ma diventera' difficile assumere I prossimi nel caso del brexit. 

Probabilmente accadra' quello che accade già in altri Paesi.  Per lavorare devi essere provvisto del locale codice fiscale  (in uk si chiama National insurance number, detto anche NIN )ma probabilmente,  se passa il Brexit,  si otterra' il NIN solo se hai già il lavoro. E questo ridurrebbe senz'altro l'afflusso. Ci sarebbe più selezione di chi puó stare e chi no. 
Senza NIN non fai niente. 

E poi. ..riguardo lo ""spostamento" della piazza finanziaria. ....ha detto :

" non accadra' mai. Lo avevano detto anche decenni fa....che se non accettavamo di entrare nell'euro e cambiare la moneta. ...la city avrebbe perso il suo ruolo....ma cio' non è avvenuto. ...solo chiacchiere "


E poi mi diceva "alla fine non credo che usciremo.  Molti lo vorrebbero e si lamentano.  Ma alla fine la gente ha paura dei cambiamenti".
Insomma. Ne parlavamo e probabilmente accadra' una cosa analoga a quella che è avvenuta due anni fa (mi pare) per la scozia. 


E poi si parlava di Trump. Personaggio assurdo. C'è gente che lo votera'.
E' appena tornato da Chicago e da new York e mi diceva che hillary Clinton è molto odiata dalle donne. 
Gli haters della Clinton sono maggiormente donne. 
"Ma se le donne odiano la Clinton,  non possono amare Trump.  E' cosi' "rude" con le donne. "

Mah.


Spero abbia scritto non troppo male. Sto scrivendo da cellulare e non ho tempo di rileggermi  
Avevo trovato degli articoli.  Prima o poi li postero'


----------



## disincantata (27 Febbraio 2016)

Secondo te  perche' le donne  odiano  la Clinton?


----------

